

Ask HN: Whatever happened to Mark Pilgrim? - RyanMcGreal

Mark Pilgrim, the celebrated author of <i>Dive Into HTML5</i>, <i>Dive Into Python</i> and other programming books disappeared from the internet about a month ago [1]. I'm just wondering if anyone knows what happened to him.<p>[1] http://meyerweb.com/eric/thoughts/2011/10/04/searching-for-mark-pilgrim/
======
manuscreationis
Also curious about this, i loved both of those works and was sad to see them
disappear.

I know the HTML5 one has been re-hosted in a few places, not sure about the
Python one... regardless of how the original author may feel about his works
being shared without his consent.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
> regardless of how the original author may feel about his works being shared
> without his consent.

If diveintomark.org was still up, I'd be able to link to Pilgrim's amazing
"Thank you for giving me the opportunity to explain this to you" essay, which
defended his decision to licence his books under the GNU Free Documentation
License. Here's the HN discussion on that piece:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=891726>

~~~
manuscreationis
Good to know, thanks!

